# Crocheted Baby Sling?



## KyMama

Is it possible to crochet a baby sling, or would it stretch too much? There is a free pattern on Ravelry, but it's for bigger/older babies. She tends to have small, 5 pounders, so I want to make sure it is small enough for her to use at the beginning without the baby getting lost in there. 

My best friend is trying to get pregnant again and I'm dying to make some baby items. I've already started on a nursing cover-up and I have the first blanket lined up to start soon. And baby booties and hats and ..... You get the idea. 

I'm so happy that she appreciates the love and work that goes into handmade items. She is even learning to crochet now so she can make a ripple blanket for the baby.


----------



## Marchwind

I don't see why it wouldn't work. Did you only find the one pattern on Ravelry? I would think there would be many patterns to choose from there.


----------



## Otter

I would do it in a nice cotton. Cotton doesn't stretch anywhere near as much as other yarns. There's a nice sturdy one I've used before for bags. I got it at walmart and can't remember the name, but it worked very nicely for bags.

The creator of that pattern has a website and the whole pattern is on it;
http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/crochet.html

I also found this pattern. This was the style of baby sling that I really liked and used from birth to 2+. My son is 3 1/2 and will still try to climb in anytime he sees one  My babies were 5 lbs 15 oz and an extreme preemie we brought home at 6 lbs
http://www.shopredheart.com/images.aspx?PGIF=67
You have to buy the booklet that pattern comes in, you can get it here;
http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&Categor---=57&ProductID=2886&RootCatCode=05000

Another fun baby project is animaguri


----------



## KyMama

It was the only free one I saw on Ravelry, but maybe I'm not searching right. I did see the one that Otter posted, but I was trying to not have to buy a pattern. If you could see how much yarn I've already bought for the nonexistent baby you would understand.  I may end up buying the booklet because they are a couple of other patterns I like in there. I did a quick google search this morning, but I was concerned about the safety. Wasn't sure how much it would stretch, and didn't want to invest a lot of time pattern searching until I got some opinions from the experts. 

My friend says I had toddlers, 9.7 lbs and 9 lbs, so little babies scare me. LOL


----------

